# Ellie First NAVHDA training session



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

We had our first training session with the Piedmont NAVHDA chapter this morning. It was held at a game preserve club and there were a ton of dogs and handlers there for a few different disciplines, it was wild to see so many different types of hunting dogs in one area!

Ellie was in super chicken frightened mode with the shotgun shots going off in the background. They were a decent distance away and not really loud at all. She stood around like a statue shaking and wouldn't snap out of it. I was thinking we wont have a nice hobby together of bird hunting! It all changed when it was our turn to run the field. We had 4 quail placed and there were plenty left from the other runs. Ellie spirited up, relaxed her tail, and started going to work. She was a little apprehensive to range all too far, but did a fine job. The lead trainer walked us around explaining that since this was her first real time doing this it was going to just be a fun experience for her. Ellie found 3 quail with a little help in terms of walking around the area where we knew they were around. She sniffed them out, pointed, then we let her flush them. It was nice to see after the flush she went right back to a freeze/point watching the bird fly away rather than chase forever. They commented on how well Ellie listened with whistles and come-along sounds. A few shots were fired on the field over. The first shot she ran back to us afraid. The second time a shot went off she just stopped and looked around, which was a big improvement from her statue petrified stance on the sideline. We feel more exposure and fun experiences like running the field with shots going off in the background will get her used to it.

They also recommended to get a few quail for the yard for Ellie to chase and when she's having a ton of fun pop off a blank pistol to drive home that gun pop sounds equate fun bird times. Also mentioned was the book "Training with Mo", I'm going to look into that also. I do plan to keep on with the training sessions. I really need an excuse to buy an O/U shotgun LOL!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very cool!!! 
Yep, it's a pretty well accepted practice to get them in a field of birds popping like a pan of Jiffy Pop and start with the shotgun going off in the distance, or a small caliber starter pistol in an oven mitt.
Have lots and fun, and start looking for dummy launchers, and quail launchers. They've been kind of hard to come by the past year or two.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

We just had Ellie's 2nd NAVHDA training session, we had missed the January session unfortunately. She was still scared even just standing on the side of the field with the other dogs waiting our turn. She was shaking and just looked like she didn't want to be there. Our turn in the field with 4 staged quail, she started to finally loosen up. She finds the quail, gives point, and points when we flush watching the bird fly away. We wanted to use the blank gun if she got into a real heated chase / excited mode. The problem with her pointing on flush, we never had the opportunity. Then again the trainer said we don't want to break that good habit either. A few times she'd show concern for the group of people standing on the side of the field. Seems she is still trying to figure it all out. Her instincts tell her to enjoy it counter to what the rest of her brain is saying. After her session, we went back to the sideline so we can keep her exposed to it all, including shots from a field over. After some time we decided to head home , she was trying to crawl back to the car at this point.

I wish that the club had some of those launchers, maybe that would make it more interesting to her as well. Many times she'll find the bird and it just sits there. She'll boop it with her nose and it will then fly away.

I really hope I can help her snap out of the funk and really enjoy herself like all the other dogs there were! I'm still trying to locally source some live quail so we can practice on our own. I think that is really what is needed, to get her more time on birds and build up that drive where everything else will click into place. Or I have a V just not "into it" and I'll have to use my new shotgun only for clays!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

* I think that is really what is needed, to get her more time on birds and build up that drive where everything else will click into place.*

This exactly what she needs. No pressure, just fun with birds. I wouldn’t even consider using a blank gun, until she’s a lot bolder.


----------

